
If this Bitcoin surge is a bubble, we're in the pre-crash mania phase - mfrw
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/11/30/bitcoin-surge-bubble-pre-crash-mania-phase/
======
eberkund
Any non-paywall version?

